# Practical jokes while hunting



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While coming from Llano one morning around 0200 and heading to our house off of 16 out towards Fredricksburg, my polack buddy and myself stopped and picked up a road killed doe. When we got back to the camp I humped the doe all the way to the fence right beside Sasquatch’s bow stand, and tied her to the fence to hold her up!

Next morning we all got up, had breakfast and did our morning constitutionals, the polack and myself with surprisingly straight faces, then each went to their respective stands before daylight!

I started hearing it right when the sun was barely up enough to see the quail running around, “THWANG!”, then again, “THWANG!”, and again, “THWANG!”. Before I could get over to him he had emptied his quiver on her! Three shafts were in good spots, a couple passed completely through and the rest were unaccounted for!

He was visibly upset, so we had to hunt serious after that! 



Team "B List" proudly supports these fine sponsors: The Road Kill Cookbook Company, Inc., Noodlers anonymous, Preparation H, Jose's Taco Trailer, Peter Frampton, Shakespeare Ugly Pricks, Sumpin Bumpin Guide Service, and of course the Skycarp-R-Us Guide Service!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Good one, I'll have to remember that one. Reminds me, a couple of years a go while hunting in New Mexico, I had just gotten in from a long day of scouting. I went to my tent to put some gear away and I happen to look down in my sleeping bag and there was a huge rattlesnake. I went running to the P/U to get my pistol. My buddies were asking what was wrong and I told them I had a big ******* rattlesnake in my fartsack. They started laughing and then I realized I had been had. Of course I thought it was funny too. I did tell them that if I had gotten into bed and my foot had hit that snake someone would've been shot. Practical jokes abound in our camps.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A few years ago I used to hunt on some property right behind my house with a friend who lived in the same neighborhood. We would just meet up on our atvs and ride right out the gate behind my house usually right after sunrise. He was scared of the dark so we would always leave and be back during the best times.
I convinced him one time to be out well before daylight and he reluctantly agreed. As it was cold as heck I had my son ride out with me an hour before we were supposed to meet and drop me off in the woods along a trail I knew they would be riding along and then my son went back to the house and bundled all up so my buddy would think it was me.
Well they came toodling along about 30 minutes before light, it was dark and still, no moon or other light besides their headlights. As my friend eased by me, I just reached out of the woods and grabbed his shoulder! I guess in retrospect I was lucky I didnt get shot, he came UNGLUED off his 4wheeler and ran screaming the other direction. We didnt catch up to him for a good 100 yards or so and to this day he wont talk to me without cussing me first! lol


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

We had to break in a new hunter in our group to see what kind of sense of humor he had. He was excited to be on his first muledeer hunt so he went to bed early. After he had fallen to sleep, I got his watch and turned the time forward to make it 0530. We then woke him up and told him he was running late and that he needed to get on his 4-wheeler and get to his area. About 4 hours later he returned to camp. Can't say what he said but we still laugh about it and so does he................now.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

We have a buddy on our lease we call Tuna, he doesn't miss any meals. He has a big box stand on a pipeline and is the worst shot I've ever seen. So we decided to put a deer hide on a sawhorse with a mounted neck/+rack on it and placed it abot 200 yards from Tuna's stand in the middle of the night. The next morning at daylight it started peeeyah, peeyah, peeyah as he emptied his gun, reloaded and all in all he shot 14 times. I was in my stand and was laughing so hard no deer was within hearing distance. That was years ago and we still mess with ol Tuna about that deer


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I shot a coyote one night and brought back to camp, it was Friday night and we had the rest of our crew coming in about midnight, knowing they would be full of beer I decided to set the coyote up in our outhouse looking like he was just a sittin on the throne doing his business, well things worked out just like we planned , they showed up and the first one went straight for the john, I cannot say what was said but that is the funniest thing I have ever seen in my life, he was running like heck and his pants fallin off of him at the same time, screaming and hollering.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I was on a lease a while back. We had a feeder about 500 yards from the camp house that nobody hunted. It was the house feeder and the lease boss said no shooting the "house deer". We got a deer decoy and made some paper mache(sp) horns that were BIG. At 500 yards, it was hard to tell it from a real deer. Anyway, we put it down at the house feeder, and you guessed it. The lease boss saw it and emptied his gun TWICE at that decoy. Funny part was after the first couple of shots we were all laughing like crazy, and he never even noticed.

Another time we put a sawhorse out with a deer skin and an old mount. Under the skin we had a thick steel plate. We were riding around and came up on the deer. Our pidgeon proceeds to throw down on it. I will never forget the look on his face after he shot. Blam! PING!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Two of my buddies got into a battle of the practicals a few years back......spring turkey hunting in South Texas. As everyone was packing up camp and getting ready to head home Sunday morning, buddy "A" took a turkey head that he had saved back and placed it in buddy "B"s glove box in his truck. Everyone left and went their respective ways back home. Buddy "A" noticed that after 2 or 3 days there was this strange smell in a certain part of his house and couldn't figure out what in the world it was. By Friday, buddy "A" was curious as to why buddy "B" hadn't called up raising 9 kinds of he!! about the turkey head in his glove box, so he gave him a call and asked him if he had found his present in the glove box yet, to which buddy "B" replied, "Yep, found it Sunday afternoon right before we left camp.............have you checked your bow case lately?" Needless to say, buddy "A" had to get a new bow case because of the mostly decayed turkey head that was integrated into the padding of the case! They are still lurking around at each other because of that one!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

One day Carlos decided to take a nap so he went into the cabin and laid down on the bottom bunk. I am not sure the engineer was the designed the bunks but there was only about 2' gap between them. After snoring for about and hour Big Mikey was digging thru his hunting bag and found a bottle of doe ****. So he took the bottle and stuck it under Carlos's nose. Carlos sat up so fast that he about knock himself on the bunk above him. 

We were sitting at camp one night and a couple of buddies thoult they would sneak up on us. But it was so quiet we could hear them walk up the gravel road. But I think they got the bigger scare cause when my dad stepped out to the side of the cabin and jack a round in my M-1 carbine they made sure we knew who they were.

One guy had been bragging about his gun (Killer) and how it never missed. Then he ended up leaving it at camp one night after drinking a few too many. So we placed it inside the cabin and when we came back in the middle of the night lookign for his gun we told him we hadn't seen it. He ending up going to his stand in the middle of the night looking for his gun. After about 2 hours he ended up going home. After he left we put his gun back on the gun rack like it had been there the whole time. The next morning he show up with another gun. And we point out that his normal gun was on the rack.

We have a big stuffed monkey and we put it in a guys tower stand (about 15' tall) a few weeks before season when we were doing a little scouting. So when we got to his stand we reminding him to make sure that there were no wasp in his stand. So he climbed up the ladder opened the door. Looking face to face with this monkey he about broke his next jumping off the ladder getting away from the stuffed monkey.

I have a ton more I will try to post later.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Big Foot sighting:

One of my friends girl friend works at a party store and they rent costumes. well he got the gorilla suite and went walking around my other friends feeder which had a cemera on it, he was walking all hunched over and it made some interesting trail cam pics


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

well on another one, I shot a coyote early one morning in the river bottom, I just lef tit there , well throught the day we had been working on deer stands, this was mid summer and of course the beer and whiskey was flowin, we had this one little cocky person with us whom thought he drink a whole bottle of Crown, he was sittin talkin big all day, so about 9 at night he completely passed out in his bed, wellll we could not have this, so we divised a plan to go down in the river bottom and retrieve dead coyote, we got to coyote and decided to cut his tail off, his whole tail including [email protected]@ hole and all, got back to the house and tied a string to it, and wrapped it around his pretty little head like a necklace. well about 3:30 AM, ALL HELL broke loose in the house, everybody woke up to someone flinging around in their room bouncing off the walls and yelling that a big rat had attacked them, he came running into the living room and looked at us with this coyote tail in his hand and dung all over his body fur and everything, he still has not forgave us for that one.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

I have done this one several times but you have to watch what you eat forever after. You know those dog jerky treats that look, smell and I guess taste like cheap jerky? Well get a slew of them and put in a ziplock and throw out on the camphouse table. They will dissapear really fast!! Tell them when they are all gone.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

One time my wife and I went to some friends camp who were hunting fairly close to us only to find that they were not there that weekend. I proceded to take the camp shovel and whip the **** out of a tree right out in front of the camp. Broken limbs, bark all torn off, topped it off with a huge scrape with urine and all. The next weekend we go to visit and first thing they show us is this huge rub. They went on and on with a tape measure and showing us how wide he was by the broken limbs and even had an estimated B&C score from the evidence left. It got so bad with them making such asses out of themselves that we couldnt even tell them that we made it. The worst part was we heard that later in the year two of them got into a fistfight over who got to hunt out of the camper the next morning for the Muy Grande. A couple of years went by and we told a mutual friend and he went straight back and told some of those hunters. They swore we were lying as they had by this time seen the big buck freshening up the spot!!!


----------



## GuntoBow (Sep 13, 2005)

Man......I was having a pretty bad day at work, but after reading all of these joke hunting stories, I think I will make it through the day. I even read some twice and still laughed harder the 2nd time. Thanks guys....I needed that.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

A one time I was known to unhook the plug wire from the spark plug. Works best if you only pull i toff enough so it won't start but still over the end of the plug. Most people will start looking after the wheeler doesn't start after a few minutes but there was one guy that ended up taking his to the shop to get fixed.

Place a block of wood under the reat axle of a wheeler so the tires are bearing off the ground can be entertaining also.

Stealing someone chair out of their stand will **** them off too.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

On a dove hunt earlier this year, BuckSnort and his son BuckSniffle had a bet on who would shoot the most birds. So, BuckSniffle changed the choke in his Dad's shotgun from Modified to Full. Snort figured it out, but, it sure was funny. 

Pretty clever for a young buck, I thought.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

We got one of those firecrackers with the string on both end that when you pull it goes off. We tied it to one of the blind doors one night after being overserved scotch. The guy going there the next morning was not very happy. He told us that he thought he had shot himself!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

At our old mule deer lease in the Trans-Pecos, the "camphouse" we had was well weathered. It had holes in the roof and holes in the floor. One of the guys who showed up one year was deathly afraid of rattlesnakes, so naturally he got the stories of all the "Rattlesnake Round-ups" that were hosted on the ranch, complete with astounding quantity and quality descriptions. We told him we usually looked around in the camphouse when we arrived to make sure no snakes had crawled in through the holes in the floor. He was NOT looking forward to getting in bed that first night. The second night we took an old alarm clock (the manual, wind-up one with the bells on top) and removed the bells and zip-tied an old rattle to the striker. We set it for about 30 minutes after bedtime. We had bunk beds and this guy was on the bottom. When the clock went off (sounding exactly like a ticked off rattler) the guy tore the bed all apart, knocked over his locker, and broke a lantern that had been hanging on the post of the bed.....all while screaming like a 4th grade girl. That was 8 yrs ago and I still laugh about it.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Whitecrow said:


> At our old mule deer lease in the Trans-Pecos, the "camphouse" we had was well weathered. It had holes in the roof and holes in the floor. One of the guys who showed up one year was deathly afraid of rattlesnakes, so naturally he got the stories of all the "Rattlesnake Round-ups" that were hosted on the ranch, complete with astounding quantity and quality descriptions. We told him we usually looked around in the camphouse when we arrived to make sure no snakes had crawled in through the holes in the floor. He was NOT looking forward to getting in bed that first night. The second night we took an old alarm clock (the manual, wind-up one with the bells on top) and removed the bells and zip-tied an old rattle to the striker. We set it for about 30 minutes after bedtime. We had bunk beds and this guy was on the bottom. When the clock went off (sounding exactly like a ticked off rattler) the guy tore the bed all apart, knocked over his locker, and broke a lantern that had been hanging on the post of the bed.....all while screaming like a 4th grade girl. That was 8 yrs ago and I still laugh about it.


Now that there is funny. Lord please forgive me.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

when I was a kid my uncle Billy nailed a mouted 8 pt to a pine tree at my grandparent's house in the country, he put it sticking out of the tree line. He knew I was crazy about deer hunting and season was open so he runs in the house and says "a big one just ran across the dirt road". I get my rifle and he points him out BAAAM and everyone laughs. After inspection we found that my shot had hit the board that the head was on so I only missed by a few inches Ha Ha - I'll never forget that one


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

My Brother in Law (JERK) we were hunting on his ranch one year, the whiskey was a flowin, about 11:30 I went to bed, they decided to get me, so they take off to the barn and get a billy-goat and some horns from a deer they shot earlier it was an 8 point, the tied these horns to that Billy-goat and proceeded to take him out to my stand, yep they did not tie him to a fence or tree they put that **** thing in my stand, then come back to the house and remove my flashlight from by backpack, so I get up the next morning ready to go, they drop me off and off they went, well I could not find my flash light, my head was hurtin but I know where the stand is so I do not need a light so off a walkin I went, I get to the stand and the 1st thing I do is place my gun in through the window and that is when I heard the kickin, I must have woke him up, I immediatley out of fright jump back and start cussing at who ever is in there, thinking it was an illegal from mexico, but this thing went on like crazy, I had no friggin clue, it was dark I had no light my gun was in there with whatever, I gained my wits and snuck to the window reached in and grabbed my gun, as I was removing it from the blind this son of a ***** kicked so hard he knocked the side of the stand down, I was freakin all I wanted to do was put a bullet in the gun and start shooting I was backin up and tryin load my gun(Of course the bullets had been removed by wonderful brother in law) this thing started comin at me and I just froze then all of the sudden al I heard BAAAA BAAAA BAAAA BAAA (a **** goat) I was fricken ******. I could then hear them all laughin about 200 yards away....... I got him back when I ductaped an old alarm clock to the bottom of his tri-pod, it went of at 5:30 P.M. I was not allowed to hunt for a while after that.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

THAT ONE GETS THE PRIZE - I was rolling " af reaking billy goat"


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

From that moment on till this day I am known as the GOAT MAN...the stand even changed names from the DISC stand to the goat stand..I will try and find the pics they took of the billy goat when they put him in there


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

regulator said:


> I got him back when I ductaped an old alarm clock to the bottom of his tri-pod, it went of at 5:30 P.M. I was not allowed to hunt for a while after that.


I bet it was worth every second!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

As mentioned before the whiskey was a flowin and the camp ***** was being the camp ***** just like he is always was. He went to bed about 10pm so we decided to move all the clocks forward to about 5am. Hid his flashlight, watch, etc. and woke him up about midnight, in a hurry, that we were all late, dressed in our camo and took him to his blind at about 12:15. He thought it was 5:15. He sat in the blind all night wondering how much longer its gonna be before it gets daylight...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the goat in the stand...I may use that one day, lol. As for taping an alarm clock under the tripod, lol...we did that but it was a box stand.

My Dad, back when he still hunted had a stand on 1800 acres that backed up against a huge oak tree and looked down two pipeline right of ways. He had an old recliner in that stand and hunted it for 20+ years. No one had ever caught him, but we all felt that he dozed in that stand, shooting his buck only when he woke up and saw one on the ROW. So my cousin and I did the alarm clock trick at the request of my uncle and Grandpa. We had one of those old clocks with the huge bells on it and set it to go off right at daylight. And it did.

The tables were turned though when Dad got back to the camp house. Everyone was smirking and chuckling and waiting for a reaction but Dad just smiled, said very funny and that was it. Oh well, guess he's pi**ed so we let it drop. That night after supper we're all sitting around the table playing cards or 42 or something and Dad looks at all of us, my Grandpa and all and gets this weird look on his face and says you guys think that was funny? Scaring a guys deer off, scaring me, that was funny? He jumps up from the table, runs over to the shelf where his shaving kit is and grabs his straight razor from it. He flicks it open and lunges for my cousin who is the closest and starts whacking him with it, my cousin is screaming and falls down, yelling in pain as my Dad keeps slicing him across the back with it. I'm freaking out and trying to get out a too small window. My Grandpa is pressed back against the wall, eyes wide open, teeth fell out on the table and broke. my uncle makes it to the screen door but it opens the oposite way so he just goes through it and vanishes into the dark and then my Dad just falls down, he's stopped screaming out how he's going to kill us all and he's laughing so hard he can't breath. My cousin who is on the floor, half under a bed now realizes that he's not cut and bleeding, I'm still trying to get out the freaking window, I have no idea where my uncle is and Grandpa is still pressed up against the wall.

Everyone knows Dad shaved with a straight razor but Dad had bought one of those fake plastic ones that use to come in toy barber kits way back when. The damned thing looked real enough with ivory colored handles and a shiny blade, but it was all made of plastic. He had bought it and stuck it in his shaving kit to use as a joke later on but hadn't had the right moment to use it.

Grandpa chewed his a** out for the rest of the weekend and made Daddy pay for his teeth. My uncle had to replace the door and had poision ivy from hiding in the bushes while his son was getting murdered and he and Dad never really talked much after that, lol. 

TH


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

that is absolutley classic! I can barely write this. gonna laugh about it all day. Kurt.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

These are great, I need more.


----------



## bigosso (Dec 4, 2005)

*I know it's cliche*

I was involved in all kinds of extra-curricular stuff in hi-school so I only got hunt a couple of weekends a season.My senior year, after the last ball game,I drove up to San Saba feeling very much "The MAN".I even stopped and bought a new thermos.I was going drink black coffee and sit around the fire shooting the stuff with all the other men folk.Dad even told me to hunt his tree stand the next morning.I _WAS _killing a deer that weekend.
I woke up to 15 degrees and sleet.Perfect hunting weather.Dad was whipping up some s.o.s. and little brother fired up the coffee pot.Dad sent me outside to warm up the truck.I had on long-jons, sweat pants, jeans and insulated coveralls.We ate,little bro handed me my thermos that he assured me was filled with _STRONG coffee_, we grabbed our guns, and off we went.Dad parked the truck and we walked to our respective stands at 0500.I told him I'd walk back to camp.
It wasn't untill 0645 and 3/4 of the thermos that I realized that little brother was sitting in his stand laughing about the stool softener he had added to my coffee.
Now, nearly 20 years later,I still can't convince anyone that the only reason I walked shivering back to camp in the sleet with my insulated coveralls in a feed sack is because I got hot.....


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> A few years ago I used to hunt on some property right behind my house with a friend who lived in the same neighborhood. We would just meet up on our atvs and ride right out the gate behind my house usually right after sunrise. He was scared of the dark so we would always leave and be back during the best times.
> I convinced him one time to be out well before daylight and he reluctantly agreed. As it was cold as heck I had my son ride out with me an hour before we were supposed to meet and drop me off in the woods along a trail I knew they would be riding along and then my son went back to the house and bundled all up so my buddy would think it was me.
> Well they came toodling along about 30 minutes before light, it was dark and still, no moon or other light besides their headlights. As my friend eased by me, I just reached out of the woods and grabbed his shoulder! I guess in retrospect I was lucky I didnt get shot, he came UNGLUED off his 4wheeler and ran screaming the other direction. We didnt catch up to him for a good 100 yards or so and to this day he wont talk to me without cussing me first! lol


I can't believe YOU, of all people, would take advantage of someone who is afraid of the dark...


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I put a stuffed sitting bobcat in a guy's blind. I placed it on the chair and set everything up so it was staring at you as you opened the door. His son was 20 paces in fornt of dad and saw it first. I wish I was there for the look on his face. Dad actually shot it. Suckers......I wanted to get another guy but he was hunting an elevated box blind and I was afraid he'd fall and kill himself.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Back in my wheelchair and crutches days....for 3yrs I had a blast salting big buck tracks on 2 different leases with my slide on "Big Buck" feet a (bud made em to fit my crutches) It was very hard work, but worth it.......I had guys cutting holes in the bottom part of there stands to cover the blind sides where the big boys were walking up close...and bucks dropping in from no were only to disappear into thin air, or walking into barns, tractors and vechiles and through fences (not over em). Even had the rancher fooled on a large 3 legged buck that every body was after.......Hardest part was holding a poker face in camp when the tall tales started flowing....... the stories kept growing to monster size ghost bucks many swore they saw the big phantom......even had a Pidgon-toed giant on the prowl.
Been a secret till now!!!!
Hope my wife doesn't see this post.....I got her a bunch....Kept her and the others hunting very hard....

As for the other ones...no way I'm gonna confess...Ain't no statue of limitations on Pay Back and some of my friends read 2cool. Besides I still intend to use em!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

I am dying here guys these are hilarious. I am out of greenies. I need some more of these.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm out of green bullets too Dan....its been one of those days and the IOUs grew a little.

One more....years back I aged and old watch and a ring....burried them and waited till a new hunter on the lease killed his Buck.....Dug em up and while we were helping him dress his Deer, I planted them inside and then led him to accidently find them while pulling on the deers diaphram.......We all told him about the hunter that was missing 2yrs ago and had him on the stringer.....He called home and several of his friends and family to tell them about the deer that ate a mans hand.

We had to tell him the truth when he insisted on calling the law.....He didn't take it well.........


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*I hunted with a group on public lands in Colarado.*

For a couple yrs.......Long story short.....The day before the season, a buddy and I decided to pack up and and make our death march the evening before and cold camp........Thinking we would be "in Place" the next morning, and may benefit from having the masses push us an Elk.....

SO we pack up and get going........after a couple miles , I really start struggling, having to stop and rest ALOT ! We finally get a place that will work and start unpacking our backpacks.

Surprise !!!!! Mine has an extra 40-50lbs of rocks that "someone" at camp bestowed my pack. If I had the energy , I would have delivered those things that night..........The next day when we got back to camp, people were scattering like the dogs they were...... That debt is drawing interest and will be re-paid in full some day ..... lol


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

These are awesome. And some of them sound a little too familiar. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

My brother Ed had never been duck hunting before. I made it a point to take him to Academy and outfit him with gloves and a facemask. We had a large group that weekend at the coast and Andy was there also. Andy was at the time a Master sergeant in the army. Over dinner that night we discussed the blue bird weather and bright sunny conditions expected the next day and spent a good deal of time on the uncanny ability of those ducks to spot a shining face or a moving hand at long distances. After Ed went to bed we hid his mask and gloves. we let him sleep late the next morning so he had to hustle to get loaded into the boat. There was a chill in the air that morning and most of us donned our masks running the intercoastal. Ed was digging through his gear and I told him to just put his mask on or he would freeze during the boatride. "I can't find my mask or gloves" said Ed. Andy pounced " Freaking rookie! I have some camo paint in my blind bag". Andy handed Ed the black paint. Andy is still all over him; "get the backs of your hands and your neck, you can't have any exposed areas".Ed is like, "is this good enough" and Andy keeps finding spots that need more paint?5 minutes later he is literally covered in blackface on his entire face, his neck and his hands. We anchor the boat to walk to the blind and everyone got a good look and started to laugh at him I got a great polaroid of big brother in blackface. He took it well.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Keep them coming guys!

Chief, Bayduck you guys are right NO statute and the payback builds up intrest like a son O B----! 

I havn't had anything near as good as you guys, the only thing I can remember is having a buddy of mine (1-2-fish's brother) mowing a private skeet shooting spot he use to mow for extra dollars out 1093 past Fulshear. It was on a bluff over looking the Brazos so you were kind of hemmed in. He was mowing one afternoon when me and another friend snuck through the woods with our Mini-14's with a couple of 40 round clips each. We waited for him to be in the middle of the skeet range and fired a few rounds real high over the range. He stopped and listened and turned off the riding mower. We then let go a few more and he jumped off the mower and started for the gate. My buddy yells "get that M--------- he's getting away!" and we proceed to empty the rest of our clips. He runs as fast as he can for his car and jumps in and peels out in reverse. We were already out in the opening by then firing , laughing and walking towards him, but he never turned around to see us. He finally saw us doubled over laughing when he went to swing around and head for the gate! He was not too pleased, alot of cuss words and a bright red embarassed face . I still smile thinking about it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I along with 2 others hunted on a place that was owned by 2 Bro, one was a close friend and a X outdoors writer for the Bmt. paper. The other Bro was and still is 'A wanna-be',with a 13y/o kid that was 'A chip off the ol block'. He felt like he could hunt any stand since he was a landowner and made no attempt to build a stand for him or his son. After finding several mty shells in my stand, I went to the older Bro and ?? him he told me he had the same problem with both son and dad. We talked him into building his own stand and helped him set it up, thinking we had solved the problem till I got to my stand early one eve. and found his son and a cpl of friends in my stand. That nite I went thru our cooler at our processing plant and cut a foot off a nice Muledeer buck, I took the foot the next morn and proceeded to lay down some sign that a dummy could have found along with some fresh rubs with scrapes to go along with the other sign. This solved our problem with both son and dad as they built another stand and set it up less than 100yrds from the first. I had to go by there weekly and freshn up the scrapes and rubs but we kept them hunting there own stands and they never mentioned all the buck sign around them. WW


----------



## chadchilders (Jun 22, 2009)

a couple of years ago we had a guy hunting with us that was deathly afraid of the dark. He always carried his fully loaded pistol and rifle along with a mag-lite. The day before opening day we stretched out about 400 ft of extension cords with a tape recorder and a coyote feeding varmint tape inside. The next morning we all got to the barn early and his stand was relatively close to the barn so he started walking. Rifle over his shoulder, pistol in one hand and flashlight in the other. When he got about 50 ft from the tape recorder, i plugged the other into a power inverter on my 4-wheeler. All we saw was a flashlight beam racing up and down through the woods and a pistol firing until it was unloaded. Needless to say he only hunted when we couldnt, the rest of the season.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Years ago we were hunting out in Mason during bow season and had a house right on the river. We had a feeder set up in the front of the house and we scattered corn that evening. We got back to camp and there were a few deer eating corn and more ***** than I've ever seen before. Had to be 50 ***** running around in the yard. Well my uncle is high strung to say the least and is deathly afraid of snakes. But he's just high strung in general. He was in the house and my brother in law told him to look out the window at these baby ***** playing on the porch. He stuck his head out the window to look at them cute little ***** and another fellow on the lease was staked out by the window. When he stuck his head out this guy had a wet mop and slapped that wet mop across his face. He jumped back so hard he almost knocked his self out on the window and took off running back into the kitchen. He slowed down just as he got to the kitchen door and my BIL slid a broom at his feet and he thought that **** was chasing him down. He goes to hollering and running again. He wasn't too happy with us, but he laughs about now, 20 years later.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

We screwed the door shut on a buddy of ours huntin box. Morning hunt he couldn't get in it........we were dying laughing, he was upset !


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

We had a guy on our lease that was terrified of mice. He didn't know we knew but one of his buddies told me. He was one of these guys who thought he was a mans man let you know how big and bad he was all the time. 
So I cut the ear off of a doe we had hanging in the barn and put it it the bottom of his sleeping bag. He always put his pistol next to his bed, one of the other guys unloaded it to be safe. He made a big production of getting into the bed and telling us how foolish we were for not getting to sleep as the big ones were gonna be out the next day. IT was hard to keep playing cards while he got in bed. 
He didn't immediately feel the ear, but when he did, he shot outta bed and tried to empty his double action pistol into his sleeping bag. He was screaming like a girl and yelling some unintelligible things and saying "MOUSE F'in MOUSE" over and over. I am laughing as I type this now


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Last evening hunt of horn season go to a blind where a monster was seen 3-4 years before and right at dark a heard of pigs show up so I take a shot and not a minute later my cell vibrates and told the head lease boss I got him. He wants to know how big and I tell him I need to go back to Jeep and get flashlight. 3 minutes later phone vibrates and tell him I found him!!!!. Said he was too heavy to load myself so I drive to camp to pick him up and we head down the road for a minute and said wait I gotta have a beer so back to camp we go. Well he's getting impatient so back down the road we go, wait gotta have have some rope, back to camp we go, well after about 2-3 minutes I started laughing. GOTCHA YA!!!!


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*Ya'll Need to Make a Book Out of These*

I've laughed at all of them, some are funnier than others but all are very entertaining, to say the least! Great thread!

I've got nothing on most of these, but a buddy of mine had bought some of those 12 Gauge "flamethrower rounds" and managed to dupe the drunken mass into the rock filled wash with steep sides to witness the new round (no details disclosed) he'd bought. Of course, he was the only one that had his eyes closed when the trigger was pulled! It was like the keystone cops X2 seein' them blinded drunk fellas trying to find their way out of there!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I pulled a similar prank on some buddies that I hunt with alot.... This trip we had a BUNCH of people that all met up for the 2nd split re-opener... I scored a sweet deal on some steel shot, so I decided I would give everybody a box just because Im awesome like that... haha

Well, a few weeks earlier, another buddy had given me a bunch of special 12 guage shells that they used to keep blackbirds out of their fields.... They sounded like bottle rockets that whistled then exploded at about 50 yards out when you shot them out of a normal 12 guage shotgun...

We were hunting a Type II place and everybody had their own box of free shells to waste on the early morning woody flight....

Well, I replaced everybody's top row of their box of shells with those SPECIAL 12 guage rounds before I handed them out.... We were all hunting a long narrow slough and spread out for the first light woodies....

When those woodies started squeeling and flying down that lonnnnnnng slough, it sounded like July 4th in that river bottom!!! The birds flew the whole length of that thing and everybody was firing off their fireworks shells at them.... I could barely even stand up I was laughing so hard.... Dogs were going nuts and Im sure we flared every bird in the whole state...

It was awesome.... I wish I could find those shells again.... Anybody know where I can pick them up? I saw them online, but they are high as a giraffes...umm... eyes??? haha


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Guys your going to LOVE this one! Ok so it's opening morning of duck season last year and we are hunting lake livingston. Sooooo we thought it was a good idea to be at our spot at 3 a.m and just sit and wait for legal shooting time being that it is public and all. Well I wonder off in the pitch black with my machete cutting off branches and bushes to use to cover our spot up a bit. I'm hacking on a tree in the pitch black and sho nuff about a 6 ft cottonmouth falls on my head to the ground I **** near **** myself and with one quick swoop I cut his head off before it gets me. Well......here comes the funny part I brought the headless snake back and put it in my buddies chair coiled up as I'm blinding up the area around us. I yell over to Scott to come check it out and see if it looks good. He comes over and his headlamp is just a bit to the left and he says "yeah it looks great". "Nooo" I tell him "how bout over here by your seat" as his light comes across the massive snake in his chair he jumps about 4 ft high SH!ts in his pants and runs away lie a little girl! Funniest thing I have ever seen in my life! The look on his face was PRICELESS...................


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

When goose hunting I have taken the shell out of the chamber on more than a few guns when folks left their gun laying on the ground unattended. Call the shot on the next group and their gun goes click.

Another one I have done a whole bunch is catch a guy sleeping in the spread and with everyone watching him call the shot and watch him jump up, reach for his gun and all only to realize he's been had an all his buddies are laughing at him.

One time I was guiding a group of guys and one of them fell asleep and was snoring. The others wanted to mess with him. I got two of them to grab a dead goose and spread the wings out and hold it about 1' over his face. I got back behind him and called the shot "Take 'em, take 'em, take 'em!" He jumps up and his face went right into a bloody goose. 

We've also caught someone sleeping and pitched a goose up high right at the dude and someone shot just as it came down and whacked the guy. He thought we had really shot a bird and dropped it on him. Knocked the **** out of him too.

I was guiding a group of friends one time, some who post on 2cool. We were duck hunting. One guy had told us he had never killed a banded duck. He and I shoot a couple mottled ducks and one goes down cripple way out at the end of the pond. We walk down to get it passing the other mottled duck that was dead in the decoys. We were hustling trying to get to the crip. Well, the guys in the blind decide to mess with me. They take a band off their lanyard, it was a Haydel's lanyard and had a Haydel's duck band on it. They came on every lanyard. So they pull it off the lanyard and put it on the duck and left the duck laying where it had been. We come back and I pick up the duck on the way in. They thought I would get all excited about a band or something. I remembered the other guy saying he had never shot a banded bird. So, I pick up the duck see the band and called to the guy and without saying anything about the band I tell him that he had killed that duck and handed it to him congratulating him and waiting to see his response over his first band. He flips it over, sees the band and gets all excited. He was all worked up about finally getting his first band. Then they asked him what number was on the band, he looks and it was a Haydel band. He just wilted. It was classic. And it was set up to mess with me and unknowingly I passed it on to my sport which made it even funnier. That was some funny stuff.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I pulled a similar prank on some buddies that I hunt with alot.... This trip we had a BUNCH of people that all met up for the 2nd split re-opener... I scored a sweet deal on some steel shot, so I decided I would give everybody a box just because Im awesome like that... haha
> 
> Well, a few weeks earlier, another buddy had given me a bunch of special 12 guage shells that they used to keep blackbirds out of their fields.... They sounded like bottle rockets that whistled then exploded at about 50 yards out when you shot them out of a normal 12 guage shotgun...
> 
> ...


I have done that one before too. The shells I bought would shoot out about 100 yards and then it would pop real loud like a mega bottle rocket but w/o the flash. It sounded like a squib shell when you shot it. A little poof and then out there a ways and BANG.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> I have done that one before too. The shells I bought would shoot out about 100 yards and then it would pop real loud like a mega bottle rocket but w/o the flash. It sounded like a squib shell when you shot it. A little poof and then out there a ways and BANG.


Ya.... I had a handful of those too, but only 4-5... hard to tell if you even shot it... but you talk about scare the crappp out of people!!! Sneak attack!!!

The whistling ones are REALLLLY loud and pop like those other ones that you are talking about at the end.... just like a saturn missile...


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

*Rat*

Last year a week before dear season opened we went to get everything ready. Well our camper got broken into and the aholes left the door open so everything you could imagine had gone in there mice, rats *****, etc etc. we cleaned it all out and got everythin gback to normal opening weekend comes rollin around and my uncle is very affraid of mice/ rats. Well before we had left i went to the pet store and got a pet rat.i hit the bed early and right before he came in slipped the rat into his sleepin bag. well it was for a show i didnt know 40yr old men could act like a 5 yr old girl. It cost me about 60$ in diesel he slept in my truck the rest of the weekend.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Every year for teal-duck season we buy a case of Off to leave underneath the bench in our blind.
Several years ago on the first day of Teal season I got to our blind early and replaced all of the Off cans with black spray paint. 
When my partner and a virgin hunter showed up they immeadilty started to hose themselves down with "Off". 
Upon shooting time the hint of daylight shined on there face and all I could see was black spray paint all over their face, ears, clothes etc.
They hunted and heard my uncontrolable laughter for an hour before they relized what had happened.


----------

